# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Vaico 710N Diverter Valves



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out the Vaico diverter valve for your Allroad! Keep your boost inside the intake - where it belongs. Cure common driveability concerns with this stronger, more durable 710N valve.

Diverter valves live in a tough neighborhood. By definition, they limit turbo boost, and most eventually fail due to a pin hole or tear in the valve diaphragm. The 710N Valve is a diaphragm-based, factory upgrade for a lot of applications. The 710N valve was originally found on the TT225, and is known to have a tougher internal diaphragm that can withstand higher boost levels.


*With stock/OEM fitment, installation is a breeze!*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

